# Fly Tying Table



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

I built this last year after researching tables and finding how expensive they were. For my first piece of furniture, I think it turned out well.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I would agree, Rick! My son loves to tie flies and he really liked it as well!

Mac


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job. It looks fantastic and a great place to tie your flies. Don't be bashful though, lets see some of the gear and the flies. Great work!!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome! Yep that oughta do it. I second lets see some of your flies and gear.

John


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Very Nice for Your First Piece of Furniture*

I can't wait to see your second piece!


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

So, how did you do the fish feature? Is it inlaid? Do you have a close-up?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice first piece.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

That really is a neat piece. Your own plan/design ? 
Is that a drawer in the front of the table?


----------



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. There is a drawer below the table top, 14 drawers total. I didn't come up with the plan. It was a table design I saw and liked so I built my own version of it. The fish is laser engraved by a woman I deliver to on my UPS route. She has her own business in her garage and she found the fish file for me. The best part is she did it for free. I took an iPhone photo I think will work as a close up.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful job. And this was your first project? I'll say you did your homework!

If you fish as well as you work wood the fish must shudder at the sound of your name!

Jeff


----------



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

jharris said:


> Beautiful job. And this was your first project? I'll say you did your homework!
> 
> If you fish as well as you work wood the fish must shudder at the sound of your name!
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff. I don't know if the fish shutter at the sound of my name but they sure do flee at the sound of my feet.


----------

